# How do you feel about the Trapeze today (2022)?



## Happyhippo

What are your thoughts on the Trapeze today? I realize it’s what some probably would call an “outdated style”, but I’d like to hear your thoughts about the bag. Do you use it? Would you buy one today?

Here’s my situation: I’d like to get a new bag for work. It needs to be big enough to hold my lunch, water bottle and other random daily essentials (but no laptop). I’ve been looking and looking for an interesting and secure bag, and we’ll… am I completely in a time machine back to 2015 if I’d get a Trapeze? I find the style interesting and honestly, there are some beautiful bags on the market for great prices.

Do you still use your Trapeze?


----------



## mi.kay

I own one, when I bought it in 2012. I carried it with pride and joy. Still remember a lady complimenting my bag when I was strolling around in London. 
To answer your question: I still very much love the bag. It's stylish yet less noticeable than the Luggage tote. It's practical as you can wear it top handle, at the crook of your arm, or as a shoulder bag. It is large enough for work/school. If I wanted a quick access into the bag, I'd unbutton the side wings.
My only problem with the bag is that I bought it at the wrong size. Back then I didn't know it came in 2 sizes and I got the larger which is a bit too big for me. I placed my bag at the consignment store, and it's only being sold for less than 500USD.

if no one is buying my Trapeze then I'd consider reusing it again because it's still a great bag! The body of the bag has gone slouchy, perhaps I''ll have to find a suitable bag insert for this..


----------



## l.ch.

I’ve always liked the trapeze. If it makes your heart sing, go for it!
Having said that, I think that one of the most secure and discreet luxury bags is the PS1.


----------



## l.ch.

Sorry, wanted to add that I love your username and avatar


----------



## BlueCherry

I still love mine especially due to the colour. I use it both with wings out and in depending on what I’m wearing. I’ve always admired those people who simply wear what they like rather than trying to be on trend all the time, that’s exhausting.


----------



## Happyhippo

mi.kay said:


> I own one, when I bought it in 2012. I carried it with pride and joy. Still remember a lady complimenting my bag when I was strolling around in London.
> To answer your question: I still very much love the bag. It's stylish yet less noticeable than the Luggage tote. It's practical as you can wear it top handle, at the crook of your arm, or as a shoulder bag. It is large enough for work/school. If I wanted a quick access into the bag, I'd unbutton the side wings.
> My only problem with the bag is that I bought it at the wrong size. Back then I didn't know it came in 2 sizes and I got the larger which is a bit too big for me. I placed my bag at the consignment store, and it's only being sold for less than 500USD.
> 
> if no one is buying my Trapeze then I'd consider reusing it again because it's still a great bag! The body of the bag has gone slouchy, perhaps I''ll have to find a suitable bag insert for this..


Thanks so much for your reply! The Trapeze seems like great bag!

About the sizes: does your bag have a shoulder strap? I’ve hear/read somewhere that the large model doesn’t have a shoulder strap… is that true?

The sizing is in general a little tricky to figure out when looking at the pre loved market; most of the time the model size is not mentioned and the measurements posted by the sellers rarely match the “official” numbers. Any tell tale signs of knowing that is a small, medium and large?



l.ch. said:


> I’ve always liked the trapeze. If it makes your heart sing, go for it!
> Having said that, I think that one of the most secure and discreet luxury bags is the PS1.



I think it just might make my heart sing, but I’ll have to listen a little closer to be sure 
Thanks for the PS1 tip, it is indeed gorgeous!



l.ch. said:


> Sorry, wanted to add that I love your username and avatar



Thanks



BlueCherry said:


> I still love mine especially due to the colour. I use it both with wings out and in depending on what I’m wearing. I’ve always admired those people who simply wear what they like rather than trying to be on trend all the time, that’s exhausting.



Couldn’t agree more! The speed of the trend cycle is absolutely exhausting, and I’d much rather wear what I love 
What color and size is your Trapeze?


----------



## Sferics

2020 when I bought mine, so...YEAH!


----------



## Happyhippo

Sferics said:


> 2020 when I bought mine, so...YEAH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297873


Looks GREAT! Okay, that’s it, I’m sold!


----------



## Sferics

Happyhippo said:


> Looks GREAT! Okay, that’s it, I’m sold!




YAY!!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

@Happyhippo 

Couldn’t agree more! The speed of the trend cycle is absolutely exhausting, and I’d much rather wear what I love 
What color and size is your Trapeze?

Mine is small size and blue


----------



## livinginnw

I still find them beautiful! It’s on my wish list!


----------



## Miss_K

Glad to hear there are still Trapeze lovers out there! Bought mine in 2014, it's a size small and in the colour indigo (classic Céline saturated blue). I carry it both with the wings out and tucked away. It fits water bottle, wallet, keys and ipad perfectly. Go for it!


----------



## shyla14

Still love it!


----------



## clemvccn

Love it, it’s a classic for me! Bought one second hand and cannot wait to receive it and wear it!


----------



## Jereni

Count me in as still loving the Trapeze. I had one and sold it largely because the tri-color one that I chose didn’t end up going with as many of my outfits as I thought it would.

But I still think about getting another one that is one main color with different textures, like this:


----------



## fettfleck

I got mine around mine many years ago, too and still love it - I think I have tons of pics and a review about it somewhere in this Celine forum!

It still looks like new and I love taking it out because it is very practical to use. I have the black model with the strap, which I think is a medium size (initially I think there was this one the regular size and a large one without strap). I often wear it crossbody and I love how easy you get things out from the wings without  opening the bag. It definetely would fit things like iPad, umbrella and water bottle and is pretty light for being a leather bag. About the design, for me it is not dated at all. I think it is a great classic timeless bag. Btw, it was also great for travel.


----------



## clemvccn

Here it is! My preloved trapeze finally arrived today and I couldn't love it more.
Size small in beige, brown and tan. A few scratches here and there but still beautiful


----------



## lindacherie

Hi Happyhippo again! I got mine in 2014 - it’s medium/large, black, and w the suede wings. Honestly, really regret getting this size… bc I’m petite and it looks huge on me. If I got the small size, I think I’d still use it in rotation w my other bags. For now, I’m saving it for my daughters… hopefully they’ll love it, lol. (My other Céline bag is the Nano Luggage and it’s a good thing I got that one instead of the Micro Luggage.)

I recommend getting the small size, if this is the bag you really want! Keep us updated!


----------



## BlueCherry

clemvccn said:


> Here it is! My preloved trapeze finally arrived today and I couldn't love it more.
> Size small in beige, brown and tan. A few scratches here and there but still beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5309523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309524



Congratulations! It looks fantastic on you


----------



## clemvccn

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations! It looks fantastic on you


Thank you so much


----------



## BleuSaphir

When I see this bag, I think of it being classic Celine!


----------



## Happyhippo

lindacherie said:


> Hi Happyhippo again! I got mine in 2014 - it’s medium/large, black, and w the suede wings. Honestly, really regret getting this size… bc I’m petite and it looks huge on me. If I got the small size, I think I’d still use it in rotation w my other bags. For now, I’m saving it for my daughters… hopefully they’ll love it, lol. (My other Céline bag is the Nano Luggage and it’s a good thing I got that one instead of the Micro Luggage.)
> 
> I recommend getting the small size, if this is the bag you really want! Keep us updated!


Thanks for sharing your experience, really helpful! I’ve been considering the Trapeze in a larger size (for work), but being petite as well it might be too overwhelming. I’ll have to see if I could try them on in person somewhere.


----------



## Happyhippo

fettfleck said:


> I got mine around mine many years ago, too and still love it - I think I have tons of pics and a review about it somewhere in this Celine forum!
> 
> It still looks like new and I love taking it out because it is very practical to use. I have the black model with the strap, which I think is a medium size (initially I think there was this one the regular size and a large one without strap). I often wear it crossbody and I love how easy you get things out from the wings without  opening the bag. It definetely would fit things like iPad, umbrella and water bottle and is pretty light for being a leather bag. About the design, for me it is not dated at all. I think it is a great classic timeless bag. Btw, it was also great for travel.


Sounds great! Which size do you have?



clemvccn said:


> Here it is! My preloved trapeze finally arrived today and I couldn't love it more.
> Size small in beige, brown and tan. A few scratches here and there but still beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5309523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309524


Beautiful! I love the colors


----------



## fettfleck

Happyhippo said:


> Sounds great! Which size do you have?



I thought it was medium, but browsing through my prior posts, it must be small. But it is not small, it fits tons. I am not into small bags as I use my bags for work, too and I like to be able to put paperwork, iPad etc in it. I will try to find my modeling pics for you. I am petite, too. 5“2‘ and 50 kg.


----------



## fettfleck

Happyhippo said:


> Sounds great! Which size do you have?



Here is the link to my reveal thread back in 2013:





						Second french mademoiselle.
					

Love the colour. Looks like she ingested a few LV pieces! So cute. Have a great time carrying your new Mlle.  Thank you. Ja, looks like she actually choked them out... :p Funnily most of my SLGs are LV. They just hold up well. Indestructible.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




There are comparison pics in it to a Celine Micro (Mini was huge on me) and a LV Trevi.

Still searching for the modeling pics…


----------



## WendiBoo

I bought mine back in 2015 and loved it sooooooo much! sadly have to sell it 2 years ago to fund another celine bag.


----------



## fettfleck

Found some:
But reading through my old posts, I am not sure about the size now.
In the old posts I refer to it as the small trapeze because it has a strap and the larger one not.
In the later posts after a even smaller Trapeze was released I refer to it as medium Trapeze, I guess because the small Trapeze was then the even smaller one…

Measurements of my Trapeze are:
Length with wings 50 cm
Length without wings 30 cm
Depth ca. 19 cm
Height 25 cm

Looking at it, it is such a gorgeous bag. Everything still looks perfect. It also fits my iPad. If you need a pic to see what it fits, let me know.

I am 5“2‘, 50 kg.





This an old shot from a former German purseforum meetup. There are some other bags on the photo, so you can compare the size:


----------



## larhot

Me, too, I am still dreaming of the small Trapeze in my favorite Color Combo. I would definitely buy it. I personally don't feel like the Design is out of style


----------



## Happyhippo

fettfleck said:


> Found some:
> But reading through my old posts, I am not sure about the size now.
> In the old posts I refer to it as the small trapeze because it has a strap and the larger one not.
> In the later posts after a even smaller Trapeze was released I refer to it as medium Trapeze, I guess because the small Trapeze was then the even smaller one…
> 
> Measurements of my Trapeze are:
> Length with wings 50 cm
> Length without wings 30 cm
> Depth ca. 19 cm
> Height 25 cm
> 
> Looking at it, it is such a gorgeous bag. Everything still looks perfect. It also fits my iPad. If you need a pic to see what it fits, let me know.
> 
> I am 5“2‘, 50 kg.
> View attachment 5311328
> 
> View attachment 5311330
> 
> 
> This an old shot from a former German purseforum meetup. There are some other bags on the photo, so you can compare the size:
> 
> View attachment 5311329


I must have missed this post, would’ve otherwise replied sooner.

What a fun picture with all the bags lined up at the fountain! Also great for size comparison. Thanks also for the mod shots, really helpful.

I have one last question: how much does the bag weigh? I think this would be the precise size I’d be going for, since I’d use it for work and it seems large enough (without being too big).


----------

